# Herring??



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Was wondering, is raw Herring nutritionus enough for a piranha?

like is a a diet of shrimp and herring and a lil bit of pellets a bad diet?

currently i feed my P pellets and a shrimp every day or two, hes been a bit relucta´nt to pellets latley, leaving móst of it so i was thinking of letting him try something new.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i would think it would be ok.
never tried herring. all the herring i've ever seen was pickled.
my dad eats that crap. nasty. if you get some fresh stuff.

i would try catfish.
it seems to stay together well in the water.
i've tried other kinds of fish and found that they flake apart more and make more of a mess. catfish works well though.
also, beefheart is good.
smelt is good too.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Piranhas kept as pets prefer to eat brine shrimp and small fish when they are small. As they mature they will eat larger fish and more of them as their appetite grows. They will also eat pellet food and even vegetable matter.

Just remember, piranhas are all different, so favor different things just like people...not necessarily the same things. Also, they aren't picky eaters.

Here's a list of foods I've noticed that people offer their piranha:

*Feeder Fish: The staple of all piranha diet. The fish store usually has these things in mass for a killer price. This is one of the most satisfying things you can purchase for your piranha, as you will get to see them hastily murdered and consumed. Suddenly, all that money you dumped into the aquarium will pay off. *

*Grasshoppers:* Your piranha will tear into them like chocolate covered donuts.

*Earthworms:* If there's one thing I learned from bass fishing, it's this: All fish like worms...including your piranha.

_THE FOLLOWING ARE INCIDENTS I'VE NOTICED AND DO NOT RECOMMEND!_

*Smaller Piranha:* Change your piranha into a cannibal by feeding it smaller versions of itself. *This I DO NOT recommend!!!*

*Gerbils:* It may seem horrifying at first to observe a piranha skewering a complex mammal with ease, but after awhile the nasty feeling in peoples stomachs tend to leave after this sort visual satisfaction, but I don't recommend this either. Not very healthy for the piranha.

*Seashells:* I've seen this, and I've never understood it. Not really good food for your piranha, but apparently owners don't believe the piranha know any better. They'll suck it into their mouths and then spit out the fragments.

*Beef Jerky:* In a pinch, you can run out to your car and retrieve that neglected bag of beef jerky that's been sitting on the passenger side floor for days. By now I'm sure you've learned that piranha aren't very discriminant in their diet selection. He'll eat that jerky without a second thought.

*Table Scraps:* Owners think pet piranhas to be their own little garbage disposal. If you ask me, this is the stupidest stunt in the world.

*Virtually anything smaller than the piranha itself:* Yep. Some owners I've seen put sh*t in tanks that isn't even edible. They just drop it in there and see if they eat it.

Interesting to say the least, right? I guess a good rule of thumb would be to feed the piranha anything that used to swim (but please, be sensible in this matter). Piranhas love shrimp, yes, and they also adore catfish. Experiment. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=18882

My p's diet is mostly white fish ,shrimp,and pellets,but yes somtime they don't eat the pellets,i put them in the shrimp,your diet of shrimp,pellets and as long as the herring is fresh,i think it will be good.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

well going back to the herring, like all fish to be fed to the p, wash it and ensure its raw and uncooked, otherwise you will be fine


----------

